# carb cleaner or new?



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a old lt150 that has a lot of problems but it cuts and usually runs better than my 2 yr old husqvarna. 

It turns but no start.
New gas after the tank was cleaned and new fuel filter. 
Fuel pump gets gas to the carb intake. 
Poured gas into carb and it runs till gas runs out.

Is there a cleaner that i can use that will get the gunk out or should I get a new carb?

Open to all suggestions.

Thanks.

OMF


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd try a rebuild kit, and cleaning out the inside after it was all taken apart.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I'd try a rebuild kit, and cleaning out the inside after it was all taken apart.


rebuild kit is just a few dollars shy of a new carb that is all ready adjusted.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you can trust that the rebuilt carb is of good quality, then get the carb. Do you use a good fuel stabilizer in your gas? That will help you out in the future.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

pogobill said:


> If you can trust that the rebuilt carb is of good quality, then get the carb. Do you use a good fuel stabilizer in your gas? That will help you out in the future.


not in pat, but will from now on.
what is recommended?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I like seafoam my self. I use it as a stabilizer and a cleaner to soak my carbs .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I used Stabil in my tractors and small gas engined equipment, but I also search out non ethanol hightest gas as well. In the regular gas, I use Stabil 360 that is specifically formulated for ethanol fuels. I do use Seafoam from time to time as well. Can't say I've ever had a problem, so far anyway!
I'd stay away from the products that say they boost octane of the fuel, or that are "so good that it's not street legal" I don't think the higher price or the properties of the products are worth it.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

dozer966 said:


> I like seafoam my self. I use it as a stabilizer and a cleaner to soak my carbs .


Seafoam has a great following but never had to use it. Will try. thank you.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

pogobill said:


> I used Stabil in my tractors and small gas engined equipment, but I also search out non ethanol hightest gas as well. In the regular gas, I use Stabil 360 that is specifically formulated for ethanol fuels. I do use Seafoam from time to time as well. Can't say I've ever had a problem, so far anyway!
> I'd stay away from the products that say they boost octane of the fuel, or that are "so good that it's not street legal" I don't think the higher price or the properties of the products are worth it.


 "STABILL" I used once to get moisture/condensation out of a trucks tank that sat there for a year and it worked wonders. I will use from now on.

Thanks for the help guys. I got another issue I will post in small lawn tractors section(Husquvarna).


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Get an ultrasonic cleaner unit from Harbor Freight with 20% off coupon. Then fill with SEAFOAM. Run it for 20mins with the carb sitting in SEAFOAM. You carb is clean as new.

Old trick from motorsports forums.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

bmaverick said:


> Get an ultrasonic cleaner unit from Harbor Freight with 20% off coupon. Then fill with SEAFOAM. Run it for 20mins with the carb sitting in SEAFOAM. You carb is clean as new.
> 
> Old trick from motorsports forums.


Thank you.
We have a Harbor Freight opening up here this month so that should work out fine if the cleaner can be reused. I never heard of a Ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Those ultra sonic cleaners have heat as well, that warm the cleaning solution. I've never set foot in a harbor freight store, but have used one of their cleaners and they are very effective.


oldmanfarmer said:


> Thank you.
> We have a Harbor Freight opening up here this month so that should work out fine if the cleaner can be reused. I never heard of a Ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

That cleaner is $75.00 plus powder $6=$81.00


*2.5 Liter Ultrasonic Cleaner*
Item #63256
(289)
Only: $74.99

Compare to $124.99, Lyman 7631700

Add to My List


*6 Oz. Ultrasonic Cleaning Powder*
Item #91593
(32)
Only: $5.99

Add to My List

2 Item(s)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, they sure don't give them away! Get a spray can of carb cleaner and a bottle of seafoam. Spray the carb and them let it soak for a bit in the seafoam. Have you attempted to dismantle the carburetor? If you do, make sure you take note at where and how all the pieces go together, and how it is adjusted.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

oldmanfarmer said:


> That cleaner is $75.00 plus powder $6=$81.00
> 
> 
> *2.5 Liter Ultrasonic Cleaner*
> ...




WOW, that went up in price since 2014! 

Here is one on Amazon for half that price, but also half the size-ish. 20-oz size
https://www.amazon.com/Magnasonic-Professional-Ultrasonic-Eyeglasses-MGUC500/dp/B007Q2M17K 

Don't need the cleaner as Seafoam is used for the parts.  

And for a better deal like H-F use to have ... $30
See the Home-Depot for this one.  
https://www.homedepot.com/p/SPT-Ultrasonic-Cleaner-UC-0609/202498189 
This is about 3-liters with a stainless steel tank. 

H-F is a quick go to, but got to watch their price creeps.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

If you go on ebay and type in New Carberators a list of them will pop up, scroll down until you find one that matches yours, most are under 40 bucks. I bought one for a Scott, (John Deere) with a 25 hp Kohler on it and the match was perfect. I paid under 40 bucks for it and I've had no issues with the mower since. It even came with a new solenoid. PJ


----------

